# Infinity components



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I saw Infinity Referance 6000cs on ebay for about $75 plus shipping and was wondering what you guys thought about them. I really don't want to spend that much cash but I do want something better than stock. I have Infinity subs and liked the quality and sound. Would these be a good match?? And maybe you guys could tell me some suggestions on amps. HiFonics is a brand I like.



thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

they're so so.

damn, complaining about $75?

if you dont want to spend $75 on just speakers, leave the audio system stock...cause once you get speakers, well, hell, thats just the tip of the iceberg. $75 for speakers, plus need an amp to run them (comp's running off 12w of headunit power = sh*t)...plus the new headunit to get better sound quality, then, you realize it doesnt sound that good, so you upgrade everything, and before you realize it you've dropped $1500 on a front stage.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Jasper said:


> ... and before you realize it you've dropped $1500 on a front stage.


Yeah, I think that building a quality set up is hard, but knowing quality and then trying to build mid grade system, that just sucks. Where do you compromise? Always slipping towards slightly better stuff..... Sorry for the off topic, you just made me remember I'm trying to turbo my car, not win IASCA competitions... :thumbup:


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Jasper said:


> they're so so.
> 
> damn, complaining about $75?
> 
> if you dont want to spend $75 on just speakers, leave the audio system stock...cause once you get speakers, well, hell, thats just the tip of the iceberg. $75 for speakers, plus need an amp to run them (comp's running off 12w of headunit power = sh*t)...plus the new headunit to get better sound quality, then, you realize it doesnt sound that good, so you upgrade everything, and before you realize it you've dropped $1500 on a front stage.



I'm asking for an opinion on the speakers. I don't want to waste $1500 or more on my sounds. What for?? So so is fine with me. I plan to getting a new car in 6 months so I just want something a little better than stock for now


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

for 75 dollars try to get some crystal 6.5 components on ebay. I have the cpe60s with the silk dome tweets and i friggin love the way they sound. I ran them on 19 watts from my headunit for a while and they sounded decent; i put an avionixx 440.4 with 85 watts per channel on them and they are shweeeeet! Nothing for under 150 dollars sounds as nice if you ask me. Plus you get the benefit of seperates vs. regular coaxials.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

just thought id add for decent amps try edesignaudio or autotek for reasonably priced quality power. a nice four channel amp that could run a whole system should start around the 160 dollar mark for the edesign and around 200 for the autoteks. Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you just want something alittle better than stock there is no reason for components at all! like they said the stock hu dosent have enuff power to drive them.
just get some infinity 6002si for the front 6002 for the rear. or just some normal 2way/ 3 way speakers........jbl, infinity, alpine, blah. blah. blah.
components really are for true sq............to accually use them to there pontential you will need alot more than just speakers.............why pay for something you will never really use?


funkpacket said:


> just thought id add for decent amps try edesignaudio or autotek for reasonably priced quality power. a nice four channel amp that could run a whole system should start around the 160 dollar mark for the edesign and around 200 for the autoteks. Hope this helps somewhat


not to be a dick but you do know you can edit your previes post (within 2 hours after posting it) then you dont need to double post right?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ok, for insanely short money, the Alpine TypeS coax's sound pretty good. you can even run them off the HU and get better sound than stock.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> if you just want something alittle better than stock there is no reason for components at all! like they said the stock hu dosent have enuff power to drive them.
> just get some infinity 6002si for the front 6002 for the rear. or just some normal 2way/ 3 way speakers........jbl, infinity, alpine, blah. blah. blah.
> components really are for true sq............to accually use them to there pontential you will need alot more than just speakers.............why pay for something you will never really use?
> 
> not to be a dick but you do know you can edit your previes post (within 2 hours after posting it) then you dont need to double post right?


the 6002 fits in the front, no matter what is crutchfield.com. No spacer needed, you just have to drill new holes for it.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah I that is true also. I was going to use an amp to push them. I might get the Cyrstals mentioned earlier or the infinity kappas. Money is a problem but I can sacrifice a couple things if it means that I'll get a better product. Maybe I'll wait till my b-day and ask for $$. then I can get something much better. I don't know much about audio, thats why I wanted to get some feedback on those speakers. I don't have any stock things in my audio set up except for the fronts. I have two 12" Infinity subs with a HiFonics BX1000D pushing them. And a Pioneer Primier DEH 8MP (I think thats the correct number.) Thats why I want to upgrade to better fronts and I've heard that you might as well get some comps now because you'll want them later.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have infinity 6002si in front and jbl gto in back (i only have the front on the rear are not being used) and an alipine type E sub in a Q-forms box with a duel amp, an alipne 9825 hu, and im pretty happy with my set up............not the best but not the worst all for a hair under 500$


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Please stay away from anything other than the reference line from infinity, for your own good, and only look at the reference line if $75 is your absolute maximum budget.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

infinity no good?! i like my speakers


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> infinity no good?! i like my speakers


sr20 said anything other then the reference line. IF you have the 6002si, that is part of the reference line. I have the 6002i and love them as well.

also another thing about these speakers, the tweater can swival to help point it in the right direction.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> infinity no good?! i like my speakers


The reference are decent, in fact they're pretty good for the price, but for just a little more you can get something better. And the kappas and perfects just suck, they sound worse than the reference (or they don't sound as good, depending on how you want to word it ), and they cost twice as much.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

You get infinities for mid range power and clarity... you don't get them for the thud. I'm rockin 4 infinity Kappas and the basslink powered sub. I don't want thud, I want clear and loud. but with any aftermarket worth anything is gonna need a amp... period. You may not ned to sink 1500 into it... but you are looking at several hundered.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

evil_001 said:


> You get infinities for mid range power and clarity... you don't get them for the thud. I'm rockin 4 infinity Kappas and the basslink powered sub. I don't want thud, I want clear and loud. but with any aftermarket worth anything is gonna need a amp... period. You may not ned to sink 1500 into it... but you are looking at several hundered.


well, i personally like to hear sounds below 125 hertz from my components. Most, if not ALL your sound should be coming from in front of you if you want sound quality. You can try and tell me differently all day, but good sound quality does not come from rear speakers. It comes from good components crossed low, and a good sub. Subs should never be crossed higher tahn 80 hz, and ideally it should be closer to 50-60 hz.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Please stay away from anything other than the reference line from infinity, for your own good, and only look at the reference line if $75 is your absolute maximum budget.


sr20demOn, my budget is around 100 - 150 for the speakers. I just thought the ones I saw might be a good buy. What others brands should I look into for this price range. Oh by the way, the RE sub and Avionixx amp you suggested got stolen. Now I'm stuck with the Infinity subs & HiFonics amp I got for my girls car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cdt cl-61a
ed 6000 (supposed to come out at the end of jan)
re re

Those are all supposed to be pretty good for the price, and all are between 100-150. It sucks that your stuff got stolen, is there any chance that insurance could cover at least part of it?


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> cdt cl-61a
> ed 6000 (supposed to come out at the end of jan)
> re re
> 
> Those are all supposed to be pretty good for the price, and all are between 100-150. It sucks that your stuff got stolen, is there any chance that insurance could cover at least part of it?


Nope. Insurance won't cover shit. Its my fault for getting a cheap insurance. It was great while it lasted. I'm getting an Altima in about 6-8 months. I think I'm gonna go with some XXX in there!!

Those RE components are on the site, I saw them the other day. I might have to call them up again. I'll look for the others on the net. eD sounds interesting. Thanks again for leading me in the right way.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ynot21 said:


> Nope. Insurance won't cover shit. Its my fault for getting a cheap insurance. It was great while it lasted. I'm getting an Altima in about 6-8 months. I think I'm gonna go with some XXX in there!!
> 
> Those RE components are on the site, I saw them the other day. I might have to call them up again. I'll look for the others on the net. eD sounds interesting. Thanks again for leading me in the right way.



you need a sealed enclosure for the RE components, which makes them rather difficult to mount in our doors (without a custom enclosure inside the door, which can be difficult / pricey, and matting your door to "seal" it is still considered IB)...i'd say go with Koda's / CDT's if you're looking for the higher end stuff.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> you need a sealed enclosure for the RE components, which makes them rather difficult to mount in our doors (without a custom enclosure inside the door, which can be difficult / pricey, and matting your door to "seal" it is still considered IB)...i'd say go with Koda's / CDT's if you're looking for the higher end stuff.


for the xxx components you do, but not the re ones


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> for the xxx components you do, but not the re ones



bah, brain fart. saw RE comps, instantly thought XXX (since that seems to be the only RE comp people will talk about)


----------

